# WOW !! big school 101 clown Loach



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!! big school 101 CL ! 
101 CL everyone almost have 4 ~5 " inch , i guess the group CL more expensive then the RTG , i wish i have $$ do that, i like the big school like that!!!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. Looks pretty crowded though..


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that. I like the overstocked look. I wonder how big the tank is


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would place the tank at around 300 gallons, looks 8'X3'. wayyy overstocked, but wow, impressive! You can tell Its worked long term because the oscar and arrow have grown


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that tank is most at 6' long. Look at where the aqua clear is.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

They look nice but A little on the skinny side. They need some more feedings and before long they will start to get aggressive with each other with such a small tank for so many loaches. I've seen mine trying to lock up and get pretty nasty with one another especially the bigger guys.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea saw this vid before! pretty cool looking tank! perry, you need more loaches in your big tank!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow crazy school! looks amazing but totally overstocked  

I would love to have a school like that though 


Thanks for posting!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What a nice happy school of clowns.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> yea saw this vid before! pretty cool looking tank! perry, you need more loaches in your big tank!


I will mike but with all the other fish I am buying just don't have cash to spend on loaches, but I will get them soon and I will hit my mark of 150 of them


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yup.... i would like make a group CL like that too!( i only have 8 right now)
just thinking how much the food they need to eat & spent $$ , make me stop already!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

If you do get a group of clown loaches, like the one in the video pick a better song if you put it on YouTube.


----------

